# Columbian tetras compatible with EBA?



## SVB3290 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi 
New to this forum and cichlids. Currently setting up a 50 gallon tank. My water is on soft side (dgH around 6°, pH around 6.6-6.8) so I'm looking at either SA cichlids that are suitable for cichlid newbies. I'm torn between EBA and cockatoo cichlids (maybe even a Keyhole). I have a hearty school of adult Columbian tetras that I would like to move to the 50 gallon from their planted 20 gallon as I think they would be happier with the layout of the 50. Would a singleton Electric Blue Acara co-exist peacefully with my Columbians (and my 4 gold laser cory cats)? Or would I be better off with a pair of cockatoos?


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

What are the dimensions of the 50g tank? How many you can have is based on the footprint of the tank. Personality-wise, I wouldn't think any of the cichlids you mentioned would be any kind of problem. I have 2 EBAs in a mixed tank with other cichlids and a school of Tiger Barbs. The EBAs don't bother anyone, except for the occasional time a Rainbow cichlid forgets its place and the male EBA has to put him back in it. But neither EBA bothers the Tiger Barbs. Just kinda mill around and do their own thing. Keyholes are even more peaceful, and cockatoos are way smaller


----------



## SVB3290 (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for your input!
Tank dimensions are 15" x 36" x 20". Black Flourite sand, large pieces of spider wood and wood stone. Planting tank with java ferns and Anubia (attached to wood and between rocks). A few crypts. Perhaps some floating water sprite. Fluval 406.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't have any experience with blue acaras but currently have columbians with green terrors, severums and a chocolate without any problems. So I would think an EBA would fine with columbian tetras


----------



## SVB3290 (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks JRW81 and Thornsja19 for your responses. I feel better about adding an EBA to my tank. When I'm finished planting my tank I'll post a photo, I would appreciate both of your opinions as to whether it's cichlid friendly.


----------



## Vociferus (Aug 10, 2016)

I have two EBAs and 2 Green Severums along with some Columbian Tetras and have zero issues. The tetras are never even bothered by the others.


----------



## harsmann (Jul 17, 2005)

I would worry about mixing the two either. The Columbian tetras are fairly big and high-bodied too.

I have myself have the similarly shaped Buenos Aires tetras mixed with severums, rainbows and blue acaras, with no trouble.


----------

